

Intel Acquires Mashery - crabasa
http://thenextweb.com/2013/04/17/api-management-powerhouse-mashery-being-acquired-by-chip-maker-intel/

======
trotsky
The article this one rewrote explains the why much better.

<https://readwrite.com/2013/04/17/intel-acquires-mashery>

It'd be kind of interesting if you dropped an api layer in the firmware more
or less like ipmi but sharing the ethernet and using a modern style key and
role approach. Use the same strategies to manage all your bare metal as you do
to manage instances.

------
songzme
this is completely random. what's the relation here?

~~~
petercooper
Not a direct answer but Intel is making plays into quite a few extra markets
nowadays, HTML5 being a striking one. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if
we see Intel try and make a big play for the developer tools market long term
with an acquisition of someone like GitHub or Atlassian some way down the
road.

~~~
danielholmlund
Intel has acquired HTML5 tools from AppMobi
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/21/in-a-play-for-more-
html5-mu...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/21/in-a-play-for-more-html5-muscle-
intel-buys-appmobis-html5-developer-tools-leaving-appmobi-to-focus-on-the-
cloud/)

This enables them to have a service like PhoneGap build.

------
senthilnayagam
Mashery has developers but not the enterprise, so now intel can leverage its
relationship and build on the offerings

------
doh
Now someone can acquire the <http://apiary.io>

------
Edmond
weird but a simpler answer would be that Intel is contemplating life, post-pc.

------
lanstein
Rock on Clay.

------
general_failure
Another one bites the dust :(

------
PaulHoule
Huh?

